# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  گرفتن مدرک اصلی دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی از مدرسه

## bahram777

من پارسال برای گرفتن معافیت تحصیلی و دادن کنکور مجدد یه دانشگاهی ثبت نام کردم.همون پارسال رفتم مدرسم برای گرفتن به قول معروف پروندم و دو تا کاغذ به من دادن که رو یکش توشته بود گواهی موقت پیش دانشگاهی و رو یکش نوشته بود گواهی موقت دیپلم حالا دقیق یادم نیست ولی همین گواهی موقت واینا بود.حالا یه سوال مدرک اصلی پیش و دیپلم که ظاهرا مقوایی کی باید بگیرم و از کجا بگیرم؟از خود مدرسم یا اموزش و پرورش منطقه یا جای دیگه؟خلاصه هر چی میدونید خواهشا بگید ممنون.

----------


## sepanta1990

> من پارسال برای گرفتن معافیت تحصیلی و دادن کنکور مجدد یه دانشگاهی ثبت نام کردم.همون پارسال رفتم مدرسم برای گرفتن به قول معروف پروندم و دو تا کاغذ به من دادن که رو یکش توشته بود گواهی موقت پیش دانشگاهی و رو یکش نوشته بود گواهی موقت دیپلم حالا دقیق یادم نیست ولی همین گواهی موقت واینا بود.حالا یه سوال مدرک اصلی پیش و دیپلم که ظاهرا مقوایی کی باید بگیرم و از کجا بگیرم؟از خود مدرسم یا اموزش و پرورش منطقه یا جای دیگه؟خلاصه هر چی میدونید خواهشا بگید ممنون.


سلام
از مدرسه باید بگیری ولی فک کنم یا دانشگاه باید نامه بده یا پایان خدمت سربازی داشته باشی
من رفتم با خواهش التماس گرفتم (چون سربازی نداشتم نمیداد مدیر) بعدم تو یه آتیش سوزی مدارکم سوختن افتادم تو دردسر. چون یه بار بیشتر صادر نمیشن   :Yahoo (21):

----------


## artim

> من پارسال برای گرفتن معافیت تحصیلی و دادن کنکور مجدد یه دانشگاهی ثبت نام کردم.همون پارسال رفتم مدرسم برای گرفتن به قول معروف پروندم و دو تا کاغذ به من دادن که رو یکش توشته بود گواهی موقت پیش دانشگاهی و رو یکش نوشته بود گواهی موقت دیپلم حالا دقیق یادم نیست ولی همین گواهی موقت واینا بود.حالا یه سوال مدرک اصلی پیش و دیپلم که ظاهرا مقوایی کی باید بگیرم و از کجا بگیرم؟از خود مدرسم یا اموزش و پرورش منطقه یا جای دیگه؟خلاصه هر چی میدونید خواهشا بگید ممنون.


بله بعد از چند سال میتونی اصل مدرک دیپلمت رو بگیری
اگه برای ثبت نام دانشگاه مشکل اصل مدرک بودی میتونی سفته 500 تومنی بدی بهشون و قبول میکنن

----------


## bahram777

الان من برای 94 کنکور دادم و اگه قبول شم میخوام برم دانشگاه جدید یعنی با همون پرونده و گواهی موقت ویا نهایت سفته میشه ثبت نام جدید انجام داد؟

----------


## artim

> الان من برای 94 کنکور دادم و اگه قبول شم میخوام برم دانشگاه جدید یعنی با همون پرونده و گواهی موقت ویا نهایت سفته میشه ثبت نام جدید انجام داد؟


بله کفایت میکنه

----------


## bahram777

یه سوال دیگه خواهشا همین جا جوابمو بدید چون تو تاپبک های مشابه جواب دقیق نگرفتم و خیلی نگرانم.برای ثبت نام تو دانشگاه جدید الان برم انصراف بدم از دانشگاه یا بزارم وقتی نتیجه انتخاب رشته تو شهریور مشخص شد انصراف بدم؟الان چون هرکی یه چیزی میگه مثلا دکتر افشار میگه در یک روز انصراف بده بعد همون روز برو دانشگاه جدید ثبت نام کن ولی یه عده میگن از زمان انصراف تا زمان ثبت نام مجدد یک سال فرصت هست.حالا میخواست اگه میشه راهنماییم کنید پیشاپیش بابت وقتی که میزارید سپاس گزارم.

----------


## bahram777

آقا تو رو خدا یکی جواب بده.

----------


## artim

> یه سوال دیگه خواهشا همین جا جوابمو بدید چون تو تاپبک های مشابه جواب دقیق نگرفتم و خیلی نگرانم.برای ثبت نام تو دانشگاه جدید الان برم انصراف بدم از دانشگاه یا بزارم وقتی نتیجه انتخاب رشته تو شهریور مشخص شد انصراف بدم؟الان چون هرکی یه چیزی میگه مثلا دکتر افشار میگه در یک روز انصراف بده بعد همون روز برو دانشگاه جدید ثبت نام کن ولی یه عده میگن از زمان انصراف تا زمان ثبت نام مجدد یک سال فرصت هست.حالا میخواست اگه میشه راهنماییم کنید پیشاپیش بابت وقتی که میزارید سپاس گزارم.


اگه روزانه هستی که باید خیلی وقت پیش انصراف میدادی
اگه غیر روزانه هستی باید یکماه قبل از ثبت نام جدید انصراف بئی
از زمان انصراف هم یکسال فرصت مجدد داری تا در دانشگاه جدید پذیرفته بشی

----------


## bahram777

من دانشگاه آزادم یعنی مرداد برم انصراف بدم؟

----------


## artim

> من دانشگاه آزادم یعنی مرداد برم انصراف بدم؟


اره اما بازم بپرس. از اموزش دانشکده ات بپرس بهتر بهت میگن

----------


## amin278

> اگه روزانه هستی که باید خیلی وقت پیش انصراف میدادی
> اگه غیر روزانه هستی باید یکماه قبل از ثبت نام جدید انصراف بئی
> از زمان انصراف هم یکسال فرصت مجدد داری تا در دانشگاه جدید پذیرفته بشی


*ببخشید یه سوال داشتم* *جوابش خیلی حیاتیه** 
اگر امسال از دانشگاه فرهنگیان قبول بشیم و سال بعد یعنی کنکور 95 میتونیم بدیم؟؟؟
و اگه قبول بشیم میشه از دانشگاه فرهنگیان با پرداخت جریمه  انصراف داد و در دانشگاه جدید ثبت نام کرد؟؟
*

----------


## artim

> *ببخشید یه سوال داشتم
> اگر امسال از دانشگاه فرهنگیان قبول بشیم و سال بعد یعنی کنکور 95 میتونیم بدیم؟؟؟
> و اگه قبول بشیم میشه از دانشگاه فرهنگیان با پرداخت جریمه  انصراف داد و در دانشگاه جدید ثبت نام کرد؟؟
> جوابش خیلی حیاتیه*


اگه فرهنگیان جزو دانشگاه های روزانه باشه یکسال محرومیت داره
اما بله جریمه پرداخت بشه میشه انصراف داد
موقع ثبت نام از مسول اموزش دانشکده بپرسین واسه خاطر جمعی

----------


## bahram777

اقا وقتی از دانشگاه قبلیم انصراف میدم  و میرم دانشگاه جدید برای ثبت نام بهم میگن برو پلیس+10 معافیت تحصیلی بگیر. آیا پلیس+10 معافیت جدید برام صادر میکنه؟

----------


## artim

> اقا وقتی از دانشگاه قبلیم انصراف میدم  و میرم دانشگاه جدید برای ثبت نام بهم میگن برو پلیس+10 معافیت تحصیلی بگیر. آیا پلیس+10 معافیت جدید برام صادر میکنه؟


بله معافیت دانشگاهی صادر میکن

----------


## bahram777

سلام مجدد.من پارسال در دانشگاه ازاد ثبت نام کردم و انتخاب واحد هم برای ترم اول انجام دادم ولی به توصیه مشاورم اصلا دانشگاه نرفتم چون میگفت با یک ترم نرفتن کسی رو اخراج نمیکنن بعد کمی قبل از شروع ترم دوم یعنی در حدود بهمن رفتم دانشگاه گفتم مرخصی تحصیلی میخوام و بعد از پر کردن فرم مربوطه رفتم امور مالی شماره دانشجوییم رو چک کرد و یه پولی گفت واریز کن من واریز کردم خلاصه همه مراحل مرخصی گرفتن انجام دادم. حالا میخواستم بدون از دانشگاه اخراج که نشدم؟چون اگه اخرجی بودم باید بهم یه چیزی میگفتن یا حداقل مرخصی دیگه نمی توستم بگیرم درسته؟

----------


## artim

> سلام مجدد.من پارسال در دانشگاه ازاد ثبت نام کردم و انتخاب واحد هم برای ترم اول انجام دادم ولی به توصیه مشاورم اصلا دانشگاه نرفتم چون میگفت با یک ترم نرفتن کسی رو اخراج نمیکنن بعد کمی قبل از شروع ترم دوم یعنی در حدود بهمن رفتم دانشگاه گفتم مرخصی تحصیلی میخوام و بعد از پر کردن فرم مربوطه رفتم امور مالی شماره دانشجوییم رو چک کرد و یه پولی گفت واریز کن من واریز کردم خلاصه همه مراحل مرخصی گرفتن انجام دادم. حالا میخواستم بدون از دانشگاه اخراج که نشدم؟چون اگه اخرجی بودم باید بهم یه چیزی میگفتن یا حداقل مرخصی دیگه نمی توستم بگیرم درسته؟



بعد از پایان مرخصی حتما باید انتخاب واحد کنی و حاظر باشی وگرنه با مشکل روبه رو میشی

----------


## bahram777

خب الان که تا مهر و شروع ترم جدید مرخصی دارم اگه کنکور 94 قبول بشم میتونم انصراف بدم دیگه؟و اگر دیدم قبول نشدم میتونم انتخاب واحد کنم وسر کلاس حاضر بشم درسته؟

----------


## bahram777

خواهشا یکی جواب بده

----------


## artim

> خب الان که تا مهر و شروع ترم جدید مرخصی دارم اگه کنکور 94 قبول بشم میتونم انصراف بدم دیگه؟و اگر دیدم قبول نشدم میتونم انتخاب واحد کنم وسر کلاس حاضر بشم درسته؟


بله میشه

----------


## FaaRshD

> سلام مجدد.من پارسال در دانشگاه ازاد ثبت نام کردم و انتخاب واحد هم برای ترم اول انجام دادم ولی به توصیه مشاورم اصلا دانشگاه نرفتم چون میگفت با یک ترم نرفتن کسی رو اخراج نمیکنن بعد کمی قبل از شروع ترم دوم یعنی در حدود بهمن رفتم دانشگاه گفتم مرخصی تحصیلی میخوام و بعد از پر کردن فرم مربوطه رفتم امور مالی شماره دانشجوییم رو چک کرد و یه پولی گفت واریز کن من واریز کردم خلاصه همه مراحل مرخصی گرفتن انجام دادم. حالا میخواستم بدون از دانشگاه اخراج که نشدم؟چون اگه اخرجی بودم باید بهم یه چیزی میگفتن یا حداقل مرخصی دیگه نمی توستم بگیرم درسته؟


شما چون کلاسهای ترم رو نرفتی خود به خود کلاسات رو حذف کردن ! به نوعی حذف ترم کردن برات .. البته اگه ادامه بدی اون ترم جزو سنواتت محسوب میشه ! البته اگه خود به خود حذف نکنن اون وقت تو صفحه امتحانات بیشتر از 3 تا درس برات حذف کرده باشن و درس 4 در کار باشه میتونه یه مشکل براتون ایحاد کنه .. یه سر دیگه به دانشگاه بزنین و از اونا این مطلب رو بپرسین ! اگه اینجوری باشه باید درخواست بدین حذف ترم براتون اعمال بشه .. 

به این راحتیا از دانشگاه اخراج نمیکنن  :Yahoo (4):  نگران نباش ولی خب اگه زیاد غیبت کنی اذیتت میکنن ..

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_سلام دوستان اگه یکی گواهی موقت پایان تحصیلات دوره متوسطشو گم بکنه باید چیکار کنه؟؟_

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_نبووود_

----------


## افسونگر

> _سلام دوستان اگه یکی گواهی موقت پایان تحصیلات دوره متوسطشو گم بکنه باید چیکار کنه؟؟_


کسی نمیدونه؟
خواهشا جواب بدین

----------


## Dayi javad

*ی گواهی موقت دیگ بگیر خب*

----------


## khaan

> _سلام دوستان اگه یکی گواهی موقت پایان تحصیلات دوره متوسطشو گم بکنه باید چیکار کنه؟؟_


برای گواهی موقت المثنی صادر نمیکنن ولی کپیش رو میتونی از سیستم مدرستون پرینت بگیری ولی هیچ ارزشی خارج از آموزش پرورش نداره

----------


## Nima77

> برای گواهی موقت المثنی صادر نمیکنن ولی کپیش رو میتونی از سیستم مدرستون پرینت بگیری ولی هیچ ارزشی خارج از آموزش پرورش نداره


شاااید بتونه کپیش رو ببره اموزش پرورش خود رئیس اموزش  بتونه چیزی توش بنویسه و مهر و امضا کنه

----------


## افسونگر

مدرسه م منحل شده چیکارکنم؟

----------


## vahyd

> مدرسه م منحل شده چیکارکنم؟


شما برو آموزش پرورش ، بهترین جا اونجاست واسه رفع مشکلت

----------


## Ali.N

> _سلام دوستان اگه یکی گواهی موقت پایان تحصیلات دوره متوسطشو گم بکنه باید چیکار کنه؟؟_


برو دبیرستان دوباره صادر میکنن!

----------


## miladrko

آقا دو تا سوال دارم .
1. من برا دانشگاه قبلیم که ثبت نام کردم فقط گواهی موقت پیش دانشگاهی نیاز بود برا ثبت نام و من بردم . حالا اگه انصراف بدم برا ثبت نام تو یه دانشگاه دیگه بهم تحویل میدن گواهی موقت رو ؟ 
2. گواهی موقت دیپلم رو هر چی میگردم پیداش نمیکنم . امکان داره دانشگاه جدید که میخوام ثبت نام کنم گواهی موقت دیپلم نخواد ؟ که فقط با گواهی پیش ثبت نامم کنن ؟ با مسوول مدرسمون مشکل دارم نمیخوام بهش رو بندازم :/ گواهی موقت المثنی میدن اصن ؟؟ باید برم آموزش پرورش ناحیه یا مدرسه ؟

----------


## Mohammad_ai69

> آقا دو تا سوال دارم .
> 1. من برا دانشگاه قبلیم که ثبت نام کردم فقط گواهی موقت پیش دانشگاهی نیاز بود برا ثبت نام و من بردم . حالا اگه انصراف بدم برا ثبت نام تو یه دانشگاه دیگه بهم تحویل میدن گواهی موقت رو ؟ 
> 2. گواهی موقت دیپلم رو هر چی میگردم پیداش نمیکنم . امکان داره دانشگاه جدید که میخوام ثبت نام کنم گواهی موقت دیپلم نخواد ؟ که فقط با گواهی پیش ثبت نامم کنن ؟ با مسوول مدرسمون مشکل دارم نمیخوام بهش رو بندازم :/ گواهی موقت المثنی میدن اصن ؟؟ باید برم آموزش پرورش ناحیه یا مدرسه ؟


اصل گواهی فارغ التحصیلی در پرونده شماست و تا زمانی که کارت پایان خدمت براشون نبردین کل پرونده و اصل گواهی رو نمیدن پس اونی که قبلا به شما دادن یک کپی بوده و اصل نبوده برای همین نگران نباشید و برای درخواست مجدد به مدرسه برین تا بهتون گواهی موقت بدن

----------


## miladrko

> اصل گواهی فارغ التحصیلی در پرونده شماست و تا زمانی که کارت پایان خدمت براشون نبردین کل پرونده و اصل گواهی رو نمیدن پس اونی که قبلا به شما دادن یک کپی بوده و اصل نبوده برای همین نگران نباشید و برای درخواست مجدد به مدرسه برین تا بهتون گواهی موقت بدن


ینی دانشگاه مدارک رو تحویل نمیده بهم وقتی انصراف بدم ؟

----------


## DeadLecter

دوستان الان من دانشجوی ترم اخرم فقط یه سه واحد معرفی به استادم مونده و معافیت سربازی هم دارم،الان یه جا برا استخدامی شرکت کردم دیپلمم رو میخوان منم موقع ثبت نام همون گواهی موقتو تحویل دادمو و هیچوقت اصل دیپلمو نگرفتم الان چجوری میتونم اصل دیپلمم رو تحویل بگیرم؟

----------


## Mariyana

سلام من مدارک کل تحصیلم تا دبیرستان و اصل مدرک دیپلممو دارم ولی پیش هیچی فقط یه کارنامه قبولی پیش دانشگاهیم رفتم مییگن منحل شده شهر دیگه است الان مدارک پیشو از کجا بگیرم؟ اموزش پرورش کل استان یا شهرستانی که خوندم؟

----------


## rezamh

باسلام.ببخشید یه سوال داشتم.برای معافیت سربازی از من آخرین مدرک تحصیلی رو خواستن.اول این که اخرین مدرک تحصیلی دیپلمه یا پیش دانشگاهی؟الان کدوم رو باید بدم؟دوم این که من مدرک موقت دیپلم و پیش رو دارم و اصلشون رو ندارم.الان همین موقت هارو باید بدم یا اصلشون رو؟اصل رو بهم میدن؟دانشجو هم نیستم

----------


## fff44

اصل مدارک دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی حتما باید از مدرسه گرفت ؟نمیشه از اموزش و پرورش درخواست کنیم؟!

----------


## ramin94

> دوستان الان من دانشجوی ترم اخرم فقط یه سه واحد معرفی به استادم مونده و معافیت سربازی هم دارم،الان یه جا برا استخدامی شرکت کردم دیپلمم رو میخوان منم موقع ثبت نام همون گواهی موقتو تحویل دادمو و هیچوقت اصل دیپلمو نگرفتم الان چجوری میتونم اصل دیپلمم رو تحویل بگیرم؟


با کارت پایان خدمت/معافیت سربازی

----------


## ramin94

> اصل مدارک دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی حتما باید از مدرسه گرفت ؟نمیشه از اموزش و پرورش درخواست کنیم؟!


تو دانشگاه برای تکمیل پرونده دانشجویی شما اصل مدرک پیشدانشگاهی نیاز هست 
برا  ما پسرا تا وقتی که کارت پایان خدمت نبریم مدرک نمیدن دستمون 
اما در صورتی که دانشگاه به آموزش پرورش نامه بنویسه ..
تا جایی که من میدونم مدرسه مدرکو میفرسته آموزش و پرورش و آموزش و پرورش تو یه پاکت پلمپ شده پست میکنه دانشگاه..میره دبیرخونه بعدش بایگانی..

----------

